# Help: ID THESE TRACKS



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Can anyone ID these tracks?


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Three toed sloth


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Bird of some kind, I know not real helpful, or someone imported a 3 toed sloth, I am no expert but to my knowledge there aren't many 3 toed mammals

Did a quick search and found a similar track here http://nature.gardenweb.com/discussions/2238539/what-is-this-animal-track

many of the replys say it is a double track, I don't see that, maybe a mutant, cats are often born with extra toes,


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

looks like this to me:
http://udink.org/2016/03/page/3/

It was found this morning in the greenhouse side of my greenhouse/chicken coop.
It is about the size of my labrador's foot print.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

It could be a three toed coyote or a large bird. Vulture, turkey, hawk. 
Probably not a pterodocus.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

VoorTrekker said:


> It could be a three toed coyote or a large bird. Vulture, turkey, hawk.
> Probably not a pterodocus.


Well we have all of those around here. It is inside my back yard though and was laid there last night after dark. While not completely fenced in it would have had to come through one of the gate areas, past the goats and donkey from the back to get in there unless it flew. I could see where it walked around a box of gardening tools.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

The armadillo's three middle toes support most of its weight, but it is hard to see what size they are in the photos.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

It looks like a turkey track.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

My money is on armadillo....



Jim


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I think you are right Jim and Gary.
Armadillo.
Thanks.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Chupacabra,


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I think we've found your culprit.


----------



## DoubleR (Jul 27, 2016)

I think armadillo also


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I'd bet on armadillo. Should be some digging "sign" around.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> ...Well we have all of those around here. It is inside my back yard though and was laid there last night after dark..


You have Pteradocuses? Or Pterdactyls? Oh, you mean armadillos and hoot owls...


----------

